# Bird Drying Rack



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

What's the best made?

Frank


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Butch Green's


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I''ll second that, Butch's are top notch, got 3 never a problem.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Bayou Magic said:


> What's the best made?
> 
> Frank


 I have seen a bunch and the nicest ones I have ever seen and used are the homemade ones the Blackhawk RC uses. I am hoping to have some made for us this year.


----------

